# WES ECA - Is there a way to cancel ?



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

Guys,

I filled the online application for WES ECA yesterday and used my credit card to book it.
I made a mistake of selecting the Institution type as 'State boards of technical education '. The correct option I should've selected is 'Higher Education'.

It doesn't look like I can change it now :frusty:

I have not sent the required documents yet and now WES would expect a different type of documents for state board of technical edu.

My questions:
1. What are the options left for me?
2. Is there a way to cancel the order? or anyone knows how to correct the information with out cancelling?

I know it was clearly mentioned there and I should've paid more attention while applying online. 

Any suggestions plz

Thanks
Chakri


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

chakradhard said:


> Guys,
> 
> I filled the online application for WES ECA yesterday and used my credit card to book it.
> I made a mistake of selecting the Institution type as 'State boards of technical education '. The correct option I should've selected is 'Higher Education'.
> ...



Call them at 9 AM Toronto time on a weekday and ask them to make this change for you.


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

Sure.. I'll try but not sure how successful it would be. :fingerscrossed:

I read in few reviews that they are bad at responding. Hell I could've avoided this.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

chakradhard said:


> Sure.. I'll try but not sure how successful it would be. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I read in few reviews that they are bad at responding. Hell I could've avoided this.


Also, you can try sending a detailed email at [email protected].
It may just work for you so good luck.


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

I've written a note to them through WES 'Contact Us' which asked for my Ref number. I hope this can help me sort out the issue. Eagerly waiting for their response.


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

I just called them and the lady over the phone said there is no need to change or she would not be able to change. 

But she said that I can still send the required docs for ''Higher Studies". Since I mentioned 'Name of Diploma/Certificate' as Bachelor of Technology, it would be corrected when they receive my docs.

Fingers crossed..

Anyways I'm ready to apply once again with a different email ID if this doesn't work.. I hope this is my only other option.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

chakradhard said:


> I just called them and the lady over the phone said there is no need to change or she would not be able to change.
> 
> But she said that I can still send the required docs for ''Higher Studies". Since I mentioned 'Name of Diploma/Certificate' as Bachelor of Technology, it would be corrected when they receive my docs.
> 
> ...


I also feel what the lady said is the likely scenario. Most probably, you'll get through.


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey ssagi.. I have another question about proof of funds.
Can I show Post Office Recurring Deposits as one of the proofs??


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

chakradhard said:


> Hey ssagi.. I have another question about proof of funds.
> Can I show Post Office Recurring Deposits as one of the proofs??


Of course. As long as the funds are unencumbered and liquid enough so that they can be withdrawn from the account in a very short time, you can use them.


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

Where can I get more guidance on this? 
Proof of Funds section in CIC website doesn't give much info and also in the 15th section of Document Checklist, it doesn't specifically mention recurring deposit but it does specify fixed deposit statement.
One of the consultant claims that RD is not accepted.

Mine is a recurring deposit opened in Post Office few years back.
It matures in beginning of 2016 and is on my spouse's name


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

chakradhard said:


> Where can I get more guidance on this?
> Proof of Funds section in CIC website doesn't give much info and also in the 15th section of Document Checklist, it doesn't specifically mention recurring deposit but it does specify fixed deposit statement.
> One of the consultant claims that RD is not accepted.
> 
> ...


What if you want to withdraw the entire sum?

Is it (a) Available on demand for withdrawal or (b) there is a lock-in period for the funds? 
For (a) It is liquid in nature like FD therefore can be accepted while for case (ii) It is locked in like PPF so would be a problem


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks ssagi.. Very clear


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

I have Majority of funds on my wife's name. (For eg: FD, Post Office RD)

Is it mandatory to make it a joint account as I'm the principal applicant? 
Would it be acceptable if I show all proof of funds that belong to her only??


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

chakradhard said:


> I have Majority of funds on my wife's name. (For eg: FD, Post Office RD)
> 
> Is it mandatory to make it a joint account as I'm the principal applicant?
> Would it be acceptable if I show all proof of funds that belong to her only??


Not mandatory. Funds which are either in your/spouse/joint name are equally acceptable.


----------

